# Buying Cotton and Cute Essence!!!



## sasuke (Nov 23, 2017)

Please leave your friend code and what/how much you're selling for. 
Also if you're willing to help me in the quarry that'd be great.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't think you can sell materials, only bugs, fish, fruit and shells.


----------



## sasuke (Nov 23, 2017)

Are you serious? I'm gonna cry LOL.
I just assumed you could sell them in your market box since you could sell them in your game for like 10 bells.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah unfortunately you can’t put materials in the market box


----------

